# Yikes!



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like coach whit is up for the Miami job... Can't the state of FL keep it's hands off the Utah coaches:

http://msn.foxsports.com/collegefootbal ... ?GT1=39002


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I think it would be great if "Chucky" took the job.... bring back some of the "badass" to Miami football. 

Is it constructive or just antagonizing if I pose the question.... "Why isn't Bronco on the list"?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

It would suck to if Whitt chose to leave, but honestly, I don't think he would. At least not right now. With the Utes joining to PAC 12 next year, he's looking at building something of a legacy for himself, without having to move somewhere else. As far as making a real impact amongst the big boy schools, Utah is still in its infancy. Furthermore, Utah is on the up and up, where Miami has floundered the past several years. On the other hand, that's a lot of money he'd stand to lose if he didn't go, and Utah really tanks in the PAC 12.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I would be very surprised if he went to Miami. Also that list is potential coaches they are interested in, I don't believe it is mutual. Is there any way Stanford coach would leave for Miami, hell no. They could put Elvis on that list for all I care, until I hear of some of the coaches showing interest back, it is just rumors.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Is it constructive or just antagonizing if I pose the question.... "Why isn't Bronco on the list"?


Because they want a coach that winning games and he not doing the good at that. You will not see him again after next year if they have another losing season.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I take it that neither of you truly understand what BYU football is about. Unlike most of the major college programs, winning is not the only thing that matters at BYU. There is this little thing about living up to certain standards, and building character and morals that are the goal of BYU football. Lavelle Edwards had more than a few rough seasons, and they kept him around long enough to name a stadium after him. BYU football is about building men of honor, not just a winning record in some silly game.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Riverrat77 said:


> I think it would be great if "Chucky" took the job.... bring back some of the "badass" to Miami football.
> 
> Is it constructive or just antagonizing if I pose the question.... "Why isn't Bronco on the list"?


It depends on if you want an answer or if you just want to be the south end of a north bound mule.

I suspect it is the latter.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Loke said:


> I take it that neither of you truly understand what BYU football is about. Unlike most of the major college programs, winning is not the only thing that matters at BYU. There is this little thing about living up to certain standards, and building character and morals that are the goal of BYU football. Lavelle Edwards had more than a few rough seasons, and they kept him around long enough to name a stadium after him. BYU football is about building men of honor, not just a winning record in some silly game.


I agree, but and that is a big but, if the team is unsuccessful for too long they will not hesitate to get rid of them. It is frustrating when certain BYU fans claim Gary Croatan(sp?) was outed for him not living up to the BYU standard. I agree that is partially true, but his crappy record certainly had a big part in it. I will give you credit Loke because you did say "winning is not the only thing that matters at BYU." I think that is a true statement, but I think it can be said about a majority of Universities, not all. Look at Miami, they had a coach that had no arrests on his team in the last several years which is unheard of for Miami and they ax him. Anyways, I think Bronco is a good coach and a perfect fit for BYU.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Dodger said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it would be great if "Chucky" took the job.... bring back some of the "badass" to Miami football.
> ...


And judging by your post, I guess its fitting to say you're "butthurt" by my posing that question? :lol:


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Riverrat77 said:


> Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > Riverrat77 said:
> ...


Sounds like "Chucky" is more your type. :lol:


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I hope Whit goes for it. I don't think he will though. There's some coaching jobs that have TOO much pressure. I think Utah and BYU administrators and ADs are a little more "forgiving" than some of the other institutions. Look how they are trying to work with Broilin' in basketball. The guy is an embarassment. The things he says, the attitude when asked a simple question after a loss, the grabbing the mic like Al Bundy after a win. . . I think coaches at Utah and BYU are given a chance and have to really stink it up (like Crowton) before the ax comes down.


----------

